# Bianca or Prof Pro 600 or .....



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I think I've got my machine choice down to a couple but I'd be very appreciative of more experienced peeps giving me some of their thoughts.

I've loved coffee for longer than I care to remember and have had brewed in different ways over the years, nothing remotely close to what I'm contemplating getting though.

First was a simple machine that took a portafilter, used that for many years until it started leaking, moved onto a mokka pot for years, along with filters , cafetières , Kona syphon ( still using , was my parent's from the 60s ), obligatory Nespresso machines and then I happened to read a thread on Piston Heads car forum which directed me eventually to this form. I did say on that forum that randomly finding the thread would likely cost me more than car accidents I've had , and it appears to be coming to fruition 😮

Anyway, enough of the rambling, I'm pretty much decided on a dual boiler, although I rarely have milk in my coffee my wife likes a flat white and who knows, I may start. I'd also like to play about with latte art 🤔, so being able to steam easily would be nice.

I want an E61 group as I love the chromed look and am not concerned about the maintenance of it, having worked in engineering all my days.

Budget has crept up , and up , and up as I'm sure all of you will be have experienced , so I'm thinking either Profitec Pro 600 or a Lelit Bianca. I love the look of the Bianca with the wooden finishes, it also comes with a great review from @DavecUK, the paddle also interests me but it's certainly not a must have for me. Comes with an open Portafilter also which I'd have to buy for another machine.

Then there is the Profitec Pro600 , another great looking machine and gets good reviews. Slighty cheaper than the Bianca but if I was to add wooden finishes and an open Portafilter and retrofit a Paddle it becomes much dearer.

Any thoughts on my choices or anything left field that I've missed ?

If you've got this far , thanks for reading 👍

Kenny.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Out of those two I'd choose the Lelit Bianca for sure. The Profitec is a lovely machine, very well built, but a little too germanic for me.

The Bianca has a bit more innovation in it, feels like it is from a newer generation and gives you more to tinker with in the future too. The flow control, the ability to move the water tank around (or take it off if you plumb it in), the wood accents, the LCC controller, pre-infusion etc etc.

I currently have a MaraX but my plan is to hopefully figure out how I can sort enough space for a Bianca in my kitchen by the end of the year (read = persuade the wife).

One other consideration too, as I am sure you know is the grinder to pair with it too - and making sure you have a reasonable budget for that.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Waitforme - it would be the Bianca for me. Best the 600 hands down. It's a much better machine, as cited above, + a rotary pump.

The other consideration would've been the ACS Minima, should you wish to save £500 quid or thereabouts.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

itguy said:


> Out of those two I'd choose the Lelit Bianca for sure. The Profitec is a lovely machine, very well built, but a little too germanic for me.
> 
> The Bianca has a bit more innovation in it, feels like it is from a newer generation and gives you more to tinker with in the future too. The flow control, the ability to move the water tank around (or take it off if you plumb it in), the wood accents, the LCC controller, pre-infusion etc etc.
> 
> ...


 I'm picking up a Eureka Mignon Specialita tomorrow from a fellow forumer 👍


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Waitforme - it would be the Bianca for me. Best the 600 hands down. It's a much better machine, as cited above, + a rotary pump.
> 
> The other consideration would've been the ACS Minima, should you wish to save £500 quid or thereabouts.


 I really did consider the ACS minima , it was a finalist 👍


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds like the Bianca has tugged on your heart strings.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Profitec out of those two for me. They are perhaps a bit more stayed in their design but ECM machines have a quality and simplicity that I think an engineer will appreciate.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Profitec out of those two for me. They are perhaps a bit more stayed in their design but ECM machines have a quality and simplicity that I think an engineer will appreciate.


 Would you recommend, in your opinion, the 600 over the Bianca given the differences in the machines and their price?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Would you recommend, in your opinion, the 600 over the Bianca given the differences in the machines and their price?


 If you did a pure, objective, head to head on spec and ignored price then the Bianca would take it but these kind of decisions rarely come down to just that I find. When you factor in the OP said he is not set on flow profile then i think the 600 shouldn't be disconnected.

Personally I would take the Profitec for sure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want to future prof yourself, save some money and get the Bianca and save the hassle of fitting a paddle.

Either machine will make great coffee, but essentially as stock one is very different to the other in terms of function .


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> If you did a pure, objective, head to head on spec and ignored price then the Bianca would take it but these kind of decisions rarely come down to just that I find. When you factor in the OP said he is not set on flow profile then i think the 600 shouldn't be disconnected.
> Personally I would take the Profitec for sure.


Seen a few of your posts about Lelit machines. Is there a reason you're not a fan of them? Lelit and Niche seem to be the forums go to's currently but obviously not every one is a fan, which is human nature and completely fine.

Have you had a bad experience with them before or just prefer other makes on the market? Again not a dig or an attack just curious.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Rickv said:


> Seen a few of your posts about Lelit machines. Is there a reason you're not a fan of them? Lelit and Niche seem to be the forums go to's currently but obviously not every one is a fan, which is human nature and completely fine.
> 
> Have you had a bad experience with them before or just prefer other makes on the market? Again not a dig or an attack just curious.


 I am not sure I recall directly posting about Lelit in the open forum to be honest (I have tried on occasion to help people with problems and posted some objective things of course) but there are definitely some brands I have a preference for and will actively recommend like ECM


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Waitforme - Not being vacuous, superficial or anything, but nobody asked the critical question of what colour kit do you and/or your other half want in the kitchen?

I wish Lelit did a Bianca with black touch points, would be a great option on an already good machine. So Profitec and a paddle kit would get my vote... 🤣


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Lol, I'm not even sure this new bit of kit is getting into the kitchen !
I just wish coffee machines were simpler, I didn't have a clue about the complexities of them until very recently. I had always thought it was a case of some ground up coffee beans and hot water, but no, someone had to go and spoil that with different pressures and temperatures and pre infusion and profiling and god only knows what next.

Maybe I shouldn't just get a new shiny Nespresso machine, HID would be V happy 😃


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks to all who have chipped in with advice.

Decided on the Bianca, I feel as though I'm punching way above my weight in buying it though, given that I haven't served my apprenticeship with less capable machines.

I've seen it advertised maybe £75 cheaper than Bella Barista but felt that the back up they provide justify the additional cost.

I dropped them an email this morning to satisfy my OCD regarding the Portafilter, some machines I've seen the Portafilter sits at the 7 o'clock rather than 6 o'clock position when being used. One that sat at 7 o'clock would make my teeth itch a bit, I'll bet they'll think I'm a right one when they read the email 😳

I've asked if I can order a 6 o'clock one 😄


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Waitforme said:


> I've asked if I can order a 6 o'clock one


 The PF most likely will sit around 7 o clock as the brand new rubber gasket wears in. You can always change to softer silicone gaskets and see if that works better for you.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The PF most likely will sit around 7 o clock as the brand new rubber gasket wears in. You can always change to softer silicone gaskets and see if that works better for you.


 Ah, thanks 👍


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Waitforme said:


> Ah, thanks 👍


 Good choice. After having owned a Profitec 700 for a couple of years a a few years ago, I would have made the same choice as yours.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

That's good to read, I've been humming and hawing for a while.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Well, I placed my order for the Lelit Bianca this morning 🙂

Marco and Claudette were most helpful.

I got a really good feeling from speaking to them which reassured me that there will be someone there should I have any issues with it in the future.

I was also pleased to learn that they PDI / bench test the machine prior to shipment.

Looking forward to arriving 👍


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

That's brilliant news, let us all know how you get on with it... It's a machine I have in my sights for the future, that's for sure..


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Good choice let us know how you get on. I've only had my Bianca a couple of months and no regrets so far. Not ventured beyond standard shots but will start experimenting with the paddle soon. I also spoke to Marco before placing the order with Bella Barista and felt reassured. Enjoy!


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks guys👍
Due for delivery tomorrow, prob be late as I'm out in the sticks but will hopefully get it set up on Thursday for a few shots.

Will forget about the paddle for the time being and just concentrate on dialling in my new Specialita grinder to the new Bianca. I'll get a bag of beans from a supermarket tomorrow rather than waste good ones with trial and error. At least I should be able to get in the ball park before using good beans.

I noticed on a YouTube video on setting it up the presenter said to switch it on and open the lever for water flow to fill the coffee boiler, no mention was made of how to fill the service boiler, do I just open the steam or hot water wand ?

Also, forgot to ask Bella Barista if they include @Daveuk64 set up guide for the machine, do you know if they still do that ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Waitforme said:


> Thanks guys👍
> Due for delivery tomorrow, prob be late as I'm out in the sticks but will hopefully get it set up on Thursday for a few shots.
> 
> Will forget about the paddle for the time being and just concentrate on dialling in my new Specialita grinder to the new Bianca. I'll get a bag of beans from a supermarket tomorrow rather than waste good ones with trial and error. At least I should be able to get in the ball park before using good beans.
> ...


 Don't bother with bad supermarket beans . Will just make bad supermarket coffee


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

Good luck with it @Waitforme and enjoy the unboxing! The Bianca is next on my list following a planned kitchen refit in a year or two, I'll be following your progress with it, so the odd post detailing how you're getting on with it or issues arising would be much appreciated, Cheers, D.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Posted a message in "what did the postman bring you today" but thought I'd update this thread too.

Arrived late afternoon so I unboxed , relocated the water tank , filled it with water and tried a couple of different positions in the kitchen, in the end the bread bin's real estate was reallocated to a more worthy tenant.

Ive not switched it on yet, too late for a coffee anyway so will look forward to that pleasure in the morning 😊

It was well boxed , double boxed in fact.....

Bella Barista also put a couple of shot glasses in and a couple of bags of coffee, nice touch 👍


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ahhhh the lovely Bianca 😍....i hope she brings you much joy 😋


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Waitforme said:


> Posted a message in "what did the postman bring you today" but thought I'd update this thread too.
> 
> Arrived late afternoon so I unboxed , relocated the water tank , filled it with water and tried a couple of different positions in the kitchen, in the end the bread bin's real estate was reallocated to a more worthy tenant.
> 
> ...


 How fast was your delivery


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Ordered Tuesday 1pm , delivered Wednesday 5:30 pm.

Great service 👍


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

Waitforme said:


> I've seen it advertised maybe £75 cheaper than Bella Barista but felt that the back up they provide justify the additional cost.


 Hi @Waitforme, where else did you see the Bianca for sale? I was looking at ordering one from BB but they've sold out.

How have you been getting on with it, btw?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Oops. User error


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi @Jomo04

I saw it advertised at caffeitalia and espressounderground.

Some of the reviews on those suppliers made it very easy to choose to pay the extra from Bella Barista.

I would recommend that you wait until they are restocked in BB.

How am I getting on with it .... in a school scale I'd say I'm still in P1 but hoping to move into P2 soon 😳

It really is a cracking machine , looks great, programmable pre infusion or you can just use the paddle.

I've not even started to investigate the possibilities and potential of it yet. I just got a new grinder too so I've been kinda concentrating on dialling shots in for the standard 18g in 36g out.

I've put the felt pads on the feet, relocated the water tank to the left side, reduced the setting in the "don't touch" menu from 0.8 to 0.4 as per Dave's advice, reduced the pump max pressure to 9 bar.

I thought I was going to plumb it and I still may, but I'm also looking at relocating the water tank to above the kitchen units with a 1M long silicon tube.

I'll report back .....


----------



## Jomo04 (Mar 25, 2019)

Waitforme said:


> I would recommend that you wait until they are restocked in BB.


 I reckon that'd be quicker anyway - you know the machine's actually in the UK when you order from BB


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Waitforme said:


> ...I thought I was going to plumb it and I still may, but I'm also looking at *relocating the water tank to above the kitchen units with a 1M long silicon tube*...


 😲😲😲 i need to see pictures of this if you do it...good luck


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Waitforme said:


> Lol, I'm not even sure this new bit of kit is getting into the kitchen !
> I just wish coffee machines were simpler, I didn't have a clue about the complexities of them until very recently. I had always thought it was a case of some ground up coffee beans and hot water, but no, someone had to go and spoil that with different pressures and temperatures and pre infusion and profiling and god only knows what next.
> Maybe I shouldn't just get a new shiny Nespresso machine, HID would be V happy


Are you sure you will use all these thinhs you list? Preinfusion, flow control etc?


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

profesor_historia said:


> Are you sure you will use all these thinhs you list? Preinfusion, flow control etc?


 Yes, I think I'll use them.

Once I'm more familiar with the machine I'll probably not use the programmable pre-infusion as much and just use the paddle.

But , then again , I might get lazy ????

Its certainly good to have the options though ????


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Rincewind said:


> 😲😲😲 i need to see pictures of this if you do it...good luck


 I used to run my Bezzera from a 10 l tank hidden in a cupboard above the machine, plumbing it was not an option. The rotary pump didn't mind 😀


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

John Yossarian said:


> I used to run my Bezzera from a 10 l tank hidden in a *cupboard above the machine*, plumbing it was not an option. The rotary pump didn't mind 😀


 I have these visions of water containers being high up and bad things happening lol....my missus is a walking accident and would be sure to bring the whole thing crashing down :classic_laugh:


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Rincewind said:


> I have these visions of water containers being high up and bad things happening lol....my missus is a walking accident and would be sure to bring the whole thing crashing down :classic_laugh:


 The tank was well hidden. My wife can cause easily a chaos but even she could not find (and ruin it) it 😀.


----------



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

Tried a quick Heath Robinson botch up to see if the machine would mind in any way.

All worked fine, ran the hot tap on the machine and the pump pulled water from the container ok.

So I could buy a low profile tank with bottom outlet and plumb that, connect up to mains or leave as is with the tank now relocated back to where it started at the back of the machine.

Lelit tank is too tall to go into cupboard without modifying the shelving.

Will give it a few weeks rather than jump in.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Waitforme Thanks for the picture :classic_smile: ...now it makes sense....i was having strange visions of what it would look like.

In my kitchen the cat would swing on the pipe or the missus would 😂


----------



## mcoupe71 (12 d ago)

How do you find the build quality? Some people say it uses thin metal sheeting.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Nothing wrong with the build of the Bianca.


----------

